# Alto el fuego / Alto al fuego



## newzamt

He leído "alto el fuego" y "alto _al _fuego" en varios periódicos y aunque Google me dice que "alto el fuego" es siete veces más común, ¿están bien las dos frases? 

¿Cuál les parece mejor o les suena más natural? 

Gracias


----------



## pejeman

Para mí: "¡Alto al fuego!.

Saludos.


----------



## Cicerón

Siento discrepar con Pejeman, pero me suena mejor *"¡Alto el fuego!"*. Quizá será porque lo relaciono con "¡Paren el fuego!".  No puedo asegurar nada, tal vez al otro lado del charco sea distinto al incluir la preposición _a _antes del Objeto Directo. 

Creo que lo he complicado más de lo que estaba.


----------



## BETOREYES

El DPD dice:


> *f)*Ante nombres de cosa, el uso de la preposición depende del grado de personificación del referente: _Esperó (a) la muerte con serenidad_.


 
Tal vez aquende personificamos más *a *el (omito la contracción por razones demostrativas) fuego que allende.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: a mí me suena -en tanto expresión sustantivada (no como exclamación)- el "alto el fuego". Por ejemplo: _Se sentaron a la mesa de negociaciones para disponer el alto el fuego._ (Así lo conozco yo ).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola
Siempre he escuchado y leido, Alto al Fuego!, no quiere decir que sea lo mas correcto. solo como comentario.
Saludos
RM!


----------



## pejeman

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola
> Siempre he escuchado y leido, Alto al Fuego!, no quiere decir que sea lo mas correcto. solo como comentario.
> Saludos
> RM!


 
Tambièn he escuchado y visto siempre:

¡Alto a la guerra!.

¡Alto a la corrupción!

Entonces: ¡Alto al (a el) fuego! Ya encontraremos un texto literario, para ver como lo usa su autor.

Saludos.


----------



## jeovani valencia

no tengo seguro cual es la forma correcta, pero suena mejor, creo yo, alto al fuego


----------



## Lorena*m

Yo siempre he oído 'alto el fuego!'


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Yo siempre he oído "alto el fuego" también. Además, creo que esta expresion es de origen francés, y luego pasó a otros idiomas (español, italiano y por cierto otros) como traducción exacta. El francés "cessez-le-feu" y el italiano "cessate il fuoco" significan los dos "alto EL fuego". Quizás este enfoque puede ayudar a comprender mejor el origen de la expresión.
Hasta luego!


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Nunca había escuchado _"alto *el* fuego" _y me sonó muy raro cuando leí la pregunta. Esta es mi pequeña investigación:

Corpus actual de la RAE: _alto *el* fuego _es de uso mayoritario.
DRAE: Sólo aparece _alto *el* fuego_
DPD:Reconoce como correctas ambas expresiones:


> *4.* *alto el *(o_* al) fuego. *_[...]Esta voz forma parte de la expresión _alto el fuego, _que puede ser asimismo locución interjectiva [...] o nominal [..]En gran parte de América, y ocasionalmente en España, se emplea la variante _alto al fuego_.


Dejé sólo lo que tenía relación con el uso aceptado de ambas expresiones. La explicación completa la pueden encontrar en la entrada _alto._

Saludos.


----------



## Julián Martínez

Yo siempre he oído *ALTO EL FUEGO*, de hecho, me ha resultado muy extraña la otra expesión, nunca antes había oído ni leído "alto al fuego".
Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Cicerón said:


> Siento discrepar con Pejeman, pero me suena mejor *"¡Alto el fuego!"*. Quizá será porque lo relaciono con "¡Paren el fuego!". No puedo asegurar nada, tal vez al otro lado del charco sea distinto al incluir la preposición _a _antes del Objeto Directo.
> 
> Creo que lo he complicado más de lo que estaba.


 
Muy válida tu discrepancia, ya que como acabo de saber, el se usa sólo ocasionalmente en la Madre Patria y al en gran parte de América y yo soy granpartino. 

Saludos.


----------



## dimagoro90

yo siempre he escuchado *alto al fuego *
por que como *AL es la contraccion de: A-EL *
al igual que *DEL es la contraccion de: DE-EL*
SON LAS UNICAS DOS CONTRACCIONES DE LA LENGUA CASTELLANA
espero que te ayude y no te confunda mas


----------



## roxiedoxie

DrLindenbrock said:


> Yo siempre he oído "alto el fuego" también. Además, creo que esta expresion es de origen francés, y luego pasó a otros idiomas (español, italiano y por cierto otros) como traducción exacta. El francés "cessez-le-feu" y el italiano "cessate il fuoco" significan los dos "alto EL fuego". Quizás este enfoque puede ayudar a comprender mejor el origen de la expresión.
> Hasta luego!


 

Estoy de acuerdo con el origen de la expresion y que, por lo tanto, en Europa se utilice "alto *el *fuego"; pero creo que en America Latina, y definitivamente en Puerto Rico, "alto *al *fuego" es mucho mas comun.


----------



## Rayines

roxiedoxie said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el origen de la expresion y que, por lo tanto, en Europa se utilice "alto *el *fuego"; pero creo que en America Latina, y definitivamente en Puerto Rico, "alto *al *fuego" es mucho mas comun.


No en Argentina .


----------



## GOITIA

En México siempre usamos alto al fuego, de hecho alto el fuego nunca lo había visto, me suena muy extraño como si el fuego fuera alto (en relación a altitud).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A mi tambien  me suena "alto el fuego", como si se tratara de la altitud del mismo. y concuerdo con la explicación de Dimagoro.
Saludos!!
RM


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues yo no le veo el sentido al "al" ahí. Me parece que confunde los objetos.


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:


> Pues yo no le veo el sentido al "al" ahí. Me parece que confunde los objetos.



Tiene el sentido de que le das el alto (detención o parada en la marcha o cualquier otra actividad) al fuego.


----------



## BETOREYES

dimagoro90 said:


> SON LAS UNICAS DOS CONTRACCIONES DE LA LENGUA CASTELLANA


 
Yo también creía que eran las únicas, pero mira esta otra:



> *esotro**, tra**.*(Contracc.).*1.* pron. dem. Ese otro. U. t. c. adj. _Esotro niño._ _Esotra mesa._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¡Qué rara palabra! ¿cierto?

Y debe de haber más.​ 
Volviendo al tema: En conclusión ambas formas son válidas y no veo razones gramaticales para preferir una o la otra. La costumbre hace la norma y lo que parece quedar claro es que en México, Venezuela, Puerto Rico, Chile, Canadá* y Colombia se escucha más "alto *al* fuego", mientras que en España, Argentina e Italia* es más común "alto *el* fuego". 

No queda clara la preferencia en los Estados Unidos, pero yo asumiría que es la misma de México, Puerto Rico y Canadá

*Hispanohablantes que viven en estos paises.


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:


> Y debe*n* de haber más.



Cuidado con ese plural espurio.


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> Cuidado con ese plural espurio.


Gracias por la correjida 
Habian  suficientes motivos


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:


> Gracias por la corre*g*ida



Pues permíteme otra, o incluso mejor: "corrección"


----------



## yserien

pejeman said:


> Para mí: "¡Alto al fuego!.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo creo que en España se usa "alto al fuego" en contextos como el siguiente :
_Galicia ha sufrido los incendios más graves de los últimos años, la situacion es grave "alto al fuego"_,detened,cesad....


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> Pues permíteme otra, o incluso mejor: "corrección"


Me temo que no entendiste el chiste.  En todo caso era malo.
¿O soy yo el que no entiendo el contrachiste? 
Saludos


----------



## ei-var12434

no te calentes(preocupes)que sea alto el/al fuego el hispanoparlante que te escuche va a entenderte.no te reas que si decis "alto al fuego"vaya a decir "que???"me comprendes?.
para mi igualmente es alto al fuego,pero es lo mismo.para mi.


----------



## pejeman

ei-var12434 said:


> no te calentes(preocupes)que sea alto el/al fuego el hispanoparlante que te escuche va a entenderte.no te reas que si decis "alto al fuego"vaya a decir "que???"me comprendes?.
> para mi igualmente es alto al fuego,pero es lo mismo.para mi.


 
De todos modos siempre habrá un memo que no lo acate y que siga echando bala.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> Yo también creía que eran las únicas, pero mira esta otra:
> 
> ¡Qué rara palabra! ¿cierto?​
> Y debe de haber más.​


 
*so**1**.*(*Contracc. de** seó*).*1.* adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.

Aquí hay otra que me encontré.


----------



## Nirshamay

*Hola Cicerón  :*

Permíteme corregirte,




Cicerón said:


> Siento discrepar con de Pejeman, pero me suena mejor *"¡Alto el fuego!"*. Quizá será sea porque lo relaciono con "¡Paren el fuego!". No puedo asegurar nada, tal vez al otro lado del charco sea distinto al incluir la preposición _a _antes del Objeto Directo.





Cicerón said:


> Creo que lo he complicado más de lo que estaba.


 

Un abrazote,
Shamay Nir


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

"Siento discrepar con Pejeman...."

¿Seguro que es una falta? Yo tengo mis dudas...

Saludos

Me contesto; el DPD dice:
 " Indebidamente se usa a veces la preposición con: «El diputado [...] discrepó con esta apreciación» (VGalicia [Esp.] 23.11.91)."


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Parece que es una cuestión de lugares. A mí también me es más familiar y me suena mejor "_*alto al fuego*_" (como una expresión luego de un verbo transitivo). Quizá con unas oraciones refuerce mi posición:

Poner un alto al fuego.
Se reunieron para poner un alto al fuego.
Múltiples llamados para un inmediato alto al fuego en Medio Oriente.

Atentamente,


----------



## Nirshamay

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> 
> "Siento discrepar con Pejeman...."
> 
> ¿Seguro que es una falta? Yo tengo mis dudas...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Me contesto; el DPD dice:
> " Indebidamente se usa a veces la preposición con: «El diputado [...] discrepó con esta apreciación» (VGalicia [Esp.] 23.11.91)."


 

Que sí,
Un abrazote
Shamay Nir


----------



## ena 63

Malas costumbres... 

Gracias Shamay Nir.
Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## Cicerón

BETOREYES said:


> Yo también creía que eran las únicas, pero mira esta otra:
> 
> ¡Qué rara palabra! ¿cierto?
> 
> Y debe de haber más.​




A mí no me suenan tan raras. En muchas obras españolas como el Quijote o el Lazarillo de Tormes se usan estas contracciones, claro que ahora sonarían totalmente anticuadas.

Estotra y dello también existen:

*estotro**, tra**.*


* 1.* pron. dem. p. us. Este otro. U. t. c. adj. _Estotro niño._ _Estotra mesa._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_*dello**, lla**.*
 (Contracc. de _de ello_ y _de ella_).
* 1.* contracc. desus. De ello.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
_
_​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Alto el fuego! es (al menos en España) una orden militar que se da en esos precisos términos, y con independencia de cualquier consideración sintáctica.
Es orden que se da en ejercicios de tiro o en acciones de guerra, para que se deje de disparar.
A mi me la han dado y yo la he dado, felizmente no en acciones de guerra, en más ocasiones de las que puedo recordar.


----------



## Babalu24

newzamt said:


> He leído "alto el fuego" y "alto _al _fuego" en varios periódicos y aunque Google me dice que "alto el fuego" es siete veces más común, ¿están bien las dos frases?
> 
> ¿Cuál les parece mejor o les suena más natural?
> 
> Gracias



Según el Diccionario de uso del español, de María Moliner:

"Alto el fuego".  
1  Expresión con que se ordena que cese un tiroteo. 
2  Suspensión transitoria o definitiva de las acciones militares en una guerra.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¡Alto el fuego! es (al menos en España) una orden militar que se da en esos precisos términos, y con independencia de cualquier consideración sintáctica.
> Es orden que se da en ejercicios de tiro o en acciones de guerra, para que se deje de disparar.
> A mi me la han dado y yo la he dado, felizmente no en acciones de guerra, en más ocasiones de las que puedo recordar.


En Chile es igual.  Así se usa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Fernando

Suscribo lo dicho por Manuel G. Rey, Vampiro et altrii. 

En España tiene un uso casi exclusivamente militar y es una frase hecha. Si la metiésemos en una frase efectivamente se usa el "a": "Le dio el alto a los caminantes", pero como interjección (anticuada) yo diría "Alto, los caminantes". 

Estoy de acuerdo con los que han dicho que en castellano la expresión más normal parece que se debe hacer con el "a", pero para mí aquí el fuego es el que se detiene, llamándolo por su nombre.


----------



## Gaunt

Bueno, este es mi primer mensaje, así que espero que tenga algo de coherencia.

En primer lugar, y como ya debes suponer, ambas son bastante comunes.

Lo normal es usar "Alto a" cuando se piensa "Detened/Detengan", usable en este caso como "Alto a el fuego", cuya contracción más natural sería "al". 
Por otra parte, yo acostumbro a oir y decir, alto el fuego.

Por estadística, vas a escuchar y leer más "alto el fuego" que "alto al fuego" y la proporción es más del doble y que el triple, por tanto "alto el fuego" está mucho más generalizado y mi consejo es, que uses esta. 

Ojo, ambas son bien aceptadas.


----------



## Aviador

Pues, a pesar de los intentos de justificación por parte de los  compañeros del foro y de la RAE, no logro encontrarle el sentido a _¡Alto *el* fuego!_.  Me parece una construcción que no dice nada, semánticamente vacía,  incluso imaginando un eventual verbo implícito que, por lo demás ¿cuál  sería?. Más me parece una mera secuencia de dos sustantivos sin una idea  que los conecte. Sería como decir _¡Detención el fuego!_; _¡Cese el fuego!_ (_cese_ como sustantivo); _¡Honores el rey!; ¡Saludo la bandera!_; _¡Vista el frente!_ En estos ejemplos todo cambiaría si se agregara la preposición, ¿verdad?
Por eso es que toda mi vida he dado por correcta la expresión _¡Alto *al* fuego!_ La razón de ello es que la considero una orden o una exhortación a detener el fuego, es decir, a _dar un alto *al* fuego_, en la que están implícitos los verbos _dar_, _poner_ o algún otro. A esto sí le encuentro sentido.


----------



## Fernando

Es que "Alto al fuego" no es incorrecta, para mí. 

Simplemente, el problema es que la frase hecha y que se usa en el ámbito militar es "Alto el fuego". Es tan "incorrecta" como "¡Santiago y cierra España!" o "Ah del castillo". Ya sea por importación del francés o italiano, como se ha comentado o porque (mi teoría) aquí el fuego sea un vocativo.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Pues, a pesar de los intentos de justificación por parte de los  compañeros del foro y de la RAE, no logro encontrarle el sentido a _¡Alto *el* fuego!_.  Me parece una construcción que no dice nada, semánticamente vacía,  incluso imaginando un eventual verbo implícito que, por lo demás ¿cuál  sería?. Más me parece una mera secuencia de dos sustantivos sin una idea  que los conecte. Sería como decir _¡Detención el fuego!_; _¡Cese el fuego!_ (_cese_ como sustantivo); _¡Honores el rey!; ¡Saludo la bandera!_; _¡Vista el frente!_ En estos ejemplos todo cambiaría si se agregara la preposición, ¿verdad?
> Por eso es que toda mi vida he dado por correcta la expresión _¡Alto *al* fuego!_ La razón de ello es que la considero una orden o una exhortación a detener el fuego, es decir, a _dar un alto *al* fuego_, en la que están implícitos los verbos _dar_, _poner_ o algún otro. A esto sí le encuentro sentido.


A mí al contrario, me suena lógica y dentro de un contexto donde las órdenes no necesariamente deben apegarse a la gramática sino al pragmatismo.
Cierto es que no hay gran diferencia entre una cosa y la otra, pero “¡¡Alto el fuego!!” es una orden clara, que no deja lugar a dudas.
“Alto” = detener/detenerse; ¿detener qué cosa?, el fuego.
Lo otro me suena a lenguaje periodístico, y me carga el lenguaje periodístico.
_


----------



## Maximino

*Pienso que ‘¡Alto el fuego!’ es una locución exclamativa para poner fin a un tiroteo real o figurado de dimes y diretes.




			Diccionario de la lengua Alkona
		
Click to expand...

*


> [...]
> ¡alto el fuego!
> 
> loc.  con que se ordena que cese el tiroteo.



El Diccionario de uso del español también incluye ¡Alto el fuego! como una exclamación con la que se ordena a alguien la detención de los disparos. 


Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Se han citado otras fuentes, pero no he visto el denostado DRAE, que dice lo siguiente en la entrada de *alto:*

*~** el fuego. 
* * 1.* loc. interj. U. para ordenar que se deje de disparar.

* 2.* loc. sust. m. Suspensión momentánea o definitiva de las acciones militares en una contienda.

Es  posible que los ilustres académicos hayan hecho el servicio militar en  España, Chile (según Vampiro) y Argentina y por eso opten por 'Alto el fuego'.
En esta Península pedregosa se dice '¡Alto a la Guardia Civil!' no para darle el alto a la Guardia Civil, sino para que quien oye esa orden sepa que es la Guardia Civil quien la da. Por analogía, si se oye '¡ Alto al fuego!' puede que se entienda que es el fuego quien da u ordena el alto. Vamos, digo yo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Se han citado otras fuentes, pero no he visto el denostado DRAE, que dice lo siguiente en la entrada de *alto:*
> 
> *~** el fuego.
> * * 1.* loc. interj. U. para ordenar que se deje de disparar.
> 
> * 2.* loc. sust. m. Suspensión momentánea o definitiva de las acciones militares en una contienda. (...) Por analogía, si se oye '¡ Alto al fuego!' puede que se entienda que es el fuego quien da u ordena el alto. Vamos, digo yo.



Y qué, ¿seguirían disparando? 

Animemo*s*nós y vayan *(a ) *por ellos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Kaxgufen said:


> Y qué, ¿seguirían disparando?
> 
> Animemo*s*nós y vayan *(a ) *por ellos.



Depende. En mi caso, si el fuego me ordena ¡Alto! procederé como estime oportuno dependiendo de lo que esté haciendo; si estuviera disparando, dejaré o no de hacerlo según quien dé la orden; si llegara del enemigo, trataría de arreciarlo. No sé como procederíam los demás. La gente es muy suya.
Lo que aseguro es que cuando me daban la orden de 'Alto el fuego' no salía un solo proyectil de mi fusil Mauser, de mi fusil ametrallador OC, de mi ametralladora Hortchkiss o de mi mortero de 50. Y de la misma forma procedían los 36 soldados de la sección que tuve el honor de mandar como alferez de Infantería a mi orden de 'Alto el fuego', sin que ninguno -y había entre ellos estudiantes universitarios, posiblemente de Letras- me dijera: 'Mi alférez, debe decir 'Alto al fuego' o alguno menos despierto no sabrá interpretar la orden y seguirá disparando'.


----------



## Aviador

Kaxgufen said:


> […] Animemo*s*nós […]


¡¡  !!



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Se han citado otras fuentes, pero no he  visto el denostado DRAE, que dice lo siguiente en la entrada de *alto:*
> 
> *~** el fuego.
> * * 1.* loc. interj. U. para ordenar que se deje de disparar.
> 
> * 2.* loc. sust. m. Suspensión momentánea o definitiva de las acciones militares en una contienda. […]


Ya, ya me referí a esta definición de la RAE en mi intervención anterior y no me aclara por qué la expresión que da es _alto el fuego_ y no _alto al fuego_. Yo doy mis razones y me gustaría que alguien las refutara con argumentos a favor de que la expresión se construya sin la preposición. Repito, a mí me parece _¡Alto el fuego!_ tan descabellada como _¡Honores el rey!_; _¡Vista el frente!_; _¡Detención el fuego!_; _¡Honores la bandera!_, todos estos, igual que _¡Alto el fuego!_, dos sustantivos seguidos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Ya quedó claro que las dos formas son válidas, según el DPD. Que cada quién use la que más le guste. Yo siempre la conocí como: _¡Alto el fuego!_ y así la voy a seguir usando (lo cierto es que no es algo que use mucho precisamente).

No sé si tiene mucho sentido tratar de buscarle justificación a una forma u otra, el idioma no siempre es lógico y hay montones de idiotismos. Pero así y todo el hilo resulta interesante... 

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Felizmente no resulta necesario utilizar con frecuencia ni una ni otra forma ante el caso de disparos o fuego real. Pero no es inusual oírlo en caso de una discusión algo fogosa, o de alguien que habla vehementemente o que no hay forma de hacer que se calle. 
Tampoco es raro leer la noticia de que en tal o cual conflicto se ha acordado un 'Alto el fuego'. En estos casos ¿se usa también la forma 'se ha alcanzado un alto al fuego con la guerrilla', por ejemplo?


----------



## Vampiro

Yo puedo entender como más correcto el uso de _alto al fuego_ en frases como: "Se ordenó un alto al fuego que se venía desarrollando... bla bla bla..."
Pero en la orden, como orden, "alto el fuego", no veo incoherencias de ningún tipo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

Entresacando de todas las opiniones en este interesante hilo, me gustaría decir lo siguiente: 
"¡Alto el fuego!" es la expresión inicial, nacida seguramente desde que llegó la pólvora a España. Tiene el corte de todas esas exclamaciones gritadas por caminos y despoblados: "¡Alto el ladrón!", "¡Alto los caballos!". Así cómo están, sin coma, porque no había tiempo para ponerla. Por tanto, la frase quedó y pervive como un grupo indivisible y, ya dicha sin gritar y sin tanta premura pierde los signos de admiración y se convierte en un sustantivo que podría escribirse como un altoelfuego cualquiera, tal como la curiosa palabra "correveidile". Este "alto el fuego" sigue campante en España y ha llegado a la mesa de conversaciones de infinidad de guerras, igualito e intocado.
Después nació un primo, en ambiente más académico y tranquilo, que es el "alto al fuego", este sin signos de admiración ni gritos. Alguien dijo: "Hay que ponerle un alto a esta locura, hay que ponerle un alto al fuego". Frase brillante y correctisima, no tan espontánea, pero mejor vestida que su antecedente. Esta frase llegó a tiempo para meterse en las conversaciones de paz de las mil guerras civiles que se sucedieron en América, desde la Patagonia hasta Sonora. 
"Alto el fuego". "Alto al fuego". Ahora los dos siguen vivos y aceptando invitaciones desde todos los frentes.
Salud a todos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me uno a "alto el fuego" como frase hecha a efectos de órdenes militares. Quizás la confusión provenga de que ne el orden civil se emplea mucho lo de "digamos alto a las agresiones racistas", pero son cosas bien distintas.


----------

